# Tyres



## Toffeecat (Jan 6, 2019)

Well folks its finally time to get rid of the cheap Chinese tyres the motorhome came with. To be fair they are ok in the dry but not that good in the wet and very poor on grass/mud. Why you'd put cheap tryes on an expensive motorhome, who knows. Its a bit like putting remoulds on a Ferrari. So its time to change them. As its my first motorhome I have no idea about whats a really good tyre. I dont mind the cost I just want good grip. Ive heard Mitchelin and Continental do very good motorhome tyres and my local tyre fitter can order them for me. If I get them fitted this week then ill be all sorted for the first trip abroad on Saturday. Cant wait!


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jan 6, 2019)

Yes both the tyres you mention are good, check out ASDA tyres on line for prices, usually the cheapest, then book the appointment to have them fitted at the nearest listed fitter to you, simple. :drive::welcome::goodluck:


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 6, 2019)

*It is said*

That as MoHos spend most of the winter (let's say) at rest...
Then sidewall deterioration is the main problem So IMO

It is better to buy cheaper but good tyres (Grip in particular) that may wear more .... every 3 years (say) rather than higher mileage tyres that you should change anyway due to sidewall deterioration.

Yes noise and comfort is relevant


----------



## bobj808 (Jan 6, 2019)

Pity you hadn't been looking few weeks earlier. Prima Leisure which is a Bailey outlet were selling off brand new other Michelin Agilis Camping ready mounted on new 15 and 16 Fiat/Citroen/Peugeot steel rims for £50 each. I bought 4 and really pleased with them. Same as you they were to replace Chinese tyres which to be fair were ok. I've had a look on their site but can't see them anymore, maybe all sold, but they are very helpful and may be worth dropping them an email


----------



## witzend (Jan 6, 2019)

bobj808 said:


> Pity you hadn't been looking few weeks earlier. Prima Leisure . I've had a look on their site but can't see them anymore, maybe all sold,



They all sold in 3 days 

I've used this firm Car tyres | Buy cheap tyres online at Blackcircles.com and found their pricing very competitive. I bought Bridgestone Duravis which IMO are a good tyre. In my area ATS where one of their fitting centres


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 6, 2019)

If the previous owner put cheap tyres on then I would be inclined to find out the axle weights of your van, either actual by weighbridge or from the vehicles plate. Perhaps this was not factored into the cheap purchase, so don’t assume that those fitted are correct.

When you know the relevant weights make sure the load factor is correct for the new tyres.

Davy


----------



## Toffeecat (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks for al the advice. I use Khumo tyres on my car as they are well priced but very very grippy and wear well and as ive used them for years they are all I know. I had a quick look online and I seen the Michelin Cross Climate and Continental All season. I fully intend that now Ive sorted the motorhome with all the modern stuff ill be using it all year, rain,sun and snow. Decisions decisions......


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Jan 6, 2019)

I like Nokian Hakkapeliittas, They're expensive but boy do they grip & wear well!

Phill


----------



## Toffeecat (Jan 6, 2019)

Funny thing about the correct tyres. I did a quick search using the tyre sizes on the Motorhome. Kwik Fit as an example got the correct type of van but quoted different sizes to the ones I have on already. Id best check the owners manual. Its based on a Peugeot Boxer 2007 2.2 HDI. These are the ones listed.Current one in bold

195/70/15
205/70/15
*215/70/15*
225/70/15

225/75/16
215/75/16


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 6, 2019)

More back ground reading for you -
What tyres?
Ref my post no 10.
Has my views changed since that post - Nope
Have I got the Nest Stuck in the mud since then - Yep (& Sometimes Well n good)
But the kinda park ups I get to are often out the way or across Soft ish or Rabbit or Mole Hole & Tunnel infested Fields where The Nest can sink a good 5 inch or so, I regularly find it’s kinda ok so long as it’s fairly dry & you keep moving SLOWLY !. (Check Out the tread patterns)


(I’ve got a Tag axel based on a 1996 Peugeot Boxer 320 2.5TD & had 7 x 205/70/15s Fitted)


----------



## ricc (Jan 6, 2019)

Toffeecat said:


> Funny thing about the correct tyres. I did a quick search using the tyre sizes on the Motorhome. Kwik Fit as an example got the correct type of van but quoted different sizes to the ones I have on already. Id best check the owners manual. Its based on a Peugeot Boxer 2007 2.2 HDI. These are the ones listed.Current one in bold
> 
> 195/70/15
> 205/70/15
> ...


generally bigger tyres handle the weight better ... but 
theres quite a difference in circumferance between 195 70 15 and 225 75 16 , the speedo would need  recalibrating when changing from one to tother.
first thing id do is follow the mrs in the car at a steady 50 mph to see what the van speedo says .
if its correct stick with the size of tyre youve got. or the next largest.
bigger tyres than the ones that match the speedo will result in the speedo reading low.   all the speedo actually knows is the revs per minute of the drive wheels, it uses a nominal circumferance of the tyre to give speed.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 6, 2019)

ricc said:


> generally bigger tyres handle the weight better ... but
> theres quite a difference in circumferance between 195 70 15 and 225 75 16 , the speedo would need  recalibrating when changing from one to tother.
> first thing id do is follow the mrs in the car at a steady 50 mph to see what the van speedo says .
> if its correct stick with the size of tyre youve got. or the next largest.
> bigger tyres than the ones that match the speedo will result in the speedo reading low.   all the speedo actually knows is the revs per minute of the drive wheels, it uses a nominal circumferance of the tyre to give speed.


I was just going to say something similar 
I would be surprised if that range of sizes are all options on the exact same van as there will be such a difference in rolling circumference.  May also be a clearance thing on the wheelarch (the bigger tyres may go with a raised 4WD option maybe?).

I changed from 195/70R15 to 215/70R15 and my speedo went from overreading (showing higher than actual speed) to underreading by about 2%.
I chose bigger specifically to get higher gearing as the Sprinter/LT Dually is so low geared.

Choice of tyre can depend on miles you plan to do as well of course. so many motorhomes do little miles - if you are one of those, may as well get a high wearing tyre as no point in having a tyres with loads of tread left that you have to change as it is cracking with age.


----------



## bobj808 (Jan 6, 2019)

Just compare the sizes on 'will they fit' website ready reckoner. Will tell you all you need to know including speedo reading differences


----------



## runnach (Jan 6, 2019)

Hangkook tyres are good standard fit on some fords nowadays but not the premium Michelin charge

Channa


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 6, 2019)

channa said:


> Hangkook tyres are good standard fit on some fords nowadays but not the premium Michelin charge
> 
> Channa



I have Hangkook full winter tyres on, I love them even in the summer in the South of France, I am in the Alps now and the reassurance I have on ice and snow is impressive


----------



## witzend (Jan 6, 2019)

Toffeecat said:


> Funny thing about the correct tyres. I did a quick search using the tyre sizes on the Motorhome. Kwik Fit as an example got the correct type of van but quoted different sizes to the ones I have on already. Id best check the owners manual. Its based on a Peugeot Boxer 2007 2.2 HDI. These are the ones listed.Current one in bold


 I had the same van and from new it had Bridgestone Duravis R 630 215/70 R15C 109/107S


----------



## yeoblade (Jan 6, 2019)

Toffeecat said:


> Funny thing about the correct tyres. I did a quick search using the tyre sizes on the Motorhome. Kwik Fit as an example got the correct type of van but quoted different sizes to the ones I have on already. Id best check the owners manual. Its based on a Peugeot Boxer 2007 2.2 HDI. These are the ones listed.Current one in bold
> 
> 195/70/15
> 205/70/15
> ...



Do check you buy the correct Load Index tyres ie. 116   118   ect.


----------



## korky (Jan 6, 2019)

Another one here for Hankook Vantra.Much nicer ride than Michelin and Continental camper tyres, quieter too.

Korky.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 6, 2019)

just renewed 2 x 215 70 15s by kwickfit online price £100 + fitting etc manager said if he could offer online price could sell lots more, fitting booked 2 days ahead choice of depots


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Jan 7, 2019)

*Agilas*

We have same van....went for the michelins though can see above there are other options...these seem to outdo others on slippery surfaces but have heard the continentals are quieter on the road. As mentioned it's about the usage and sidewall issues (personally our van never stationary for than a week anyway...not necessarily touring just run till engine fully hot as any vehicle stationary for long is not good) so tyres regularly exercised which I think is good for them. The tyres that came off were 7 years old OMG !! but looked good....the van had just been a "toy" till we bought it !! Our mechanic fitted the £500 michelins then cheerfully said "..yer can throw them away in three years n all !!"  ...EH !!  So, possibly better choices above LOL . Maja


----------



## wildebus (Jan 7, 2019)

Toffeecat said:


> Thanks for al the advice. I use Khumo tyres on my car as they are well priced but very very grippy and wear well and as ive used them for years they are all I know. I had a quick look online and I seen the Michelin Cross Climate and Continental All season. I fully intend that now Ive sorted the motorhome with all the modern stuff ill be using it all year, rain,sun and snow. Decisions decisions......


you mention CrossClimates.  I ran those on my last car and thought them superb.  The hype around them really is true - for me they were better than the regular premium brand tyres I have used and better than the Conti Winter Tyres I have used. 
Definately worth considering if available in your size and load rating  - and they are recognised as Winter Tyres as well in those countries that mandate them in Winter time.


----------



## colinm (Jan 7, 2019)

wildebus said:


> you mention CrossClimates.  I ran those on my last car and thought them superb.  The hype around them really is true - for me they were better than the regular premium brand tyres I have used and better than the Conti Winter Tyres I have used.
> Definately worth considering if available in your size and load rating  - and they are recognised as Winter Tyres as well in those countries that mandate them in Winter time.



I run crossclimates on my 4x4, very good allrounder, would definatly consider them on the van if they are available in correct size/load index.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 7, 2019)

colinmd said:


> I run crossclimates on my 4x4, very good allrounder, would definatly consider them on the van if they are available in correct size/load index.



Crossclimate are now included in the Agilis range, must be worth considering.
Have crossclimate on car, but BFGoodrich AT's on van. 

MICHELIN Agilis CrossClimate tyre | Michelin UK


----------



## davep10000 (Jan 11, 2019)

I have also used Michelin cross climates on my 2WD car - just fitted my second set a month ago. They are brilliant tyres, well worth the extra cost, and unbelievably good in wet or snow conditions. I tend to drive 'enthusiastically' and in the wet they give a good level of confidence.
I use BF Goodrich All terrains on the 4WD campervan - again, excellent tyres but a bit pricey.
Dave.


----------



## Nabsim (Jan 12, 2019)

As a poster has said check the axle leadings and make sure whatever you buy can cope with the liad


----------



## korky (Jan 12, 2019)

The load rating is the last number on the sidewall before the speed rating letter.
You can look all these up easily to ensure compliance but I've seen some tyres rated 109/107S. So are they 109 or 107 load rating? Confusing.
Korky.


----------



## Toffeecat (Jan 26, 2019)

Got back from Holland and Ive changed the tyres to Pirelli Campers. Great wet weather grip, pretty quiet and a decent price. Whilst I did check the sizes and wear what I didn't check was the age. When I did I was shocked....8 years old!.  Bloody hell! They looked ok to be honest, no cracks or anything but the worn fronts were rubbish in the rain. The new ones grip like the wife to a £20 note. Still unsure why the last owner put very cheap tyres on a expensive motorhome but we all have our reasons.


----------

